# Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst



## jora (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

werde bald mit dem Umbau meines Gartenteiches (ca. 8000l) in einen Koiteich (gelpant um die 30000l) beginnen.

Anbei eine Skizze (bitte nicht lachen ), wie ich mir das vorstelle. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich einige Reaktionen von euch erhalten würde.

Auf der rechten Seite der Skizze möchte ich eine Flachzone ca. 1 m tief einrichten. Hier soll auch ein kleiner Bachlauf, der von einem Bodenfilter gespeist wird, einlaufen. Der rechte Teil der Skizze soll durchgängig auf ca. 1,7 m tief werden. 

Eingeplant sind zwei BA und ein Skimmer. Der Rücklauf sollte über zwei Stellen erfolgen.

Als Filter werde ich wohl den TRI Compact von Sprick nehmen und dahinter eine __ Hel-X Kammer. Wollte so ca. 25000l/h umwälzen.

So, jetzt kommt ihr. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## jora (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hier die Skizze. Hat war zu groß.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo,
ich stelle mal ein paar Gegenfragen:
- Warum der Flachbereich (ich hab ihn schon bereut bei mir)
- 2 Einläufe sind meiner Meinung nach zu wenig, es fehlt einer auf der anderen Seite finde ich
- Warum bei 30.000 Litern einen Trommler, werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Aber das ist ja deine Sache


Ansonsten OK so meine ich


----------



## Gredi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> - Warum bei 30.000 Litern einen Trommler, werde ich wohl nie verstehen.



Uwe, was spricht den deines Erachtens gegen einen TF, bei der Teichgröße???

Den Compact bekommste für € 2.000,- und hast damit eine Vorfilterung und die nachgeschaltete Bio-Stufe Komplett in Schwerkraft. Den Notwenigen Wasserwechsel übernimmt der TF auch noch für dich.

Ein Spaltsieb verbaut dir diese Möglichkeit ....

Bei einem VF hast die Beschaffungs und Ensorgungs Themen ...



@Jora, Plane eine Nachspeisung ein ...muß aber nicht automatisch sein

Den 1ten Einlauf nach dem Bachlauf würde ich mir sparen, der Bachlauf übernimmt das schon. Dafür setzte lieber einen noch auf die andere Seite.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

OK, 
bei 2000€ ist das ja noch OK, ich dachte die kosten deutlich mehr


----------



## jora (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo,

danke für eure Rückmeldungen.

Die Flachzone habe ich geplant, da ich sonst zuviel Volumen bekomme. Möchte so um die 30000l. Wenn es danach 5000l mehr sind, ist das nicht so tragisch. Nur über 40000l möchte ich nicht gehen.

Den Rücklauf werde ich dann auf die andere Seite legen.
Wäre gegenüber des Skimmers ok?

Beim Vorfilter habe ich sehr lange überlegt. Wollte eigentlich nicht soviel ausgeben. Habe mich dann aber doch dafür entschieden, da ich nicht in zwei Jahren wieder umbauen möchte.

@ Uwe
Was würdest du mir den als Vorfilter empfehlen? 
Einen Vließfilter (in Schwerkraft) habe ich in der Preislage nicht gefunden. Bin für jeglichen Vorschlag offen.

@ Gerd 
Nachspeisung ist eingeplant. Wird wohl ein Brunnenanschluß.


----------



## Gredi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Jörg,

Dein Ziel sollte sein, das Wasser in einer Drehbewegung zu halten.

Wenn du davon ausgehst, das der Bachlauf diese anstößt, erfährt sie am ersten Einlauf eine Unterstützung und wird auf der andern Seite (evt. gegenüber Skimmer) am Leben gehalten.

Und dann beginnt alles von neuem   ....

Wenn du hierfür noch eine Pumpe suchst, ich bekomme wohl in 14 Tagen meine Promax 30`aus der Inspektion zurück. Lass dich nicht von der Nennleistung schrecken, die Pumpe besitzt 2 Motoren, die über eine Funkfernbedienung eingeschalten und geregelt werden können.


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Jörg,

Dein Bauplan gefällt mir soweit, aaaber:
wenn Du sowieso nicht zuviel Wasservolumen anstrebst, dann mach doch einen richtigen, flachen Pflanzbereich in Stufen von 20 bis max. 60 cm für hübsche Teichpflanzen inkl. kleinere Seerosen. Den kannst Du mit Steinen zum Hauptteich so abschotten, dass lediglich mal kleinere Fische in die Pflanzenzone kommen und Dir somit die Pflanzen auch erhalten bleiben. Da Du ja bereits einen Bodenfilter mit einplanst, braucht die Pflanzzone ja nicht von unten durchströmt werden. 

Wenn Du einen TF für 2000 Euronen bekommst, würde ich auch zuschlagen. Etwas wartungsärmeres bekommst Du wohl kaum. Ich wüsste auch nicht, was gegen einen TF für einen 30.000-l-Teich sprechen könnte...
Wichtig ist doch, den Dreck zügig aus dem System zu bekommen und da ist ein Trommler nun einmal erste Sahne - ein Vliesfilter wäre mir mit Anschaffungs- und den Folgekosten zu teuer.


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Die Flachzone auf einen Meter find ich gut (habe selbst 1,2m), würd sie aber nicht flacher machen und bei Koi Besatz auf jeden Fall steile Wände!.


----------



## jora (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo,

das mit der abgetrennten Pflanzenzone im Teich habe ich auch mal überlegt. Mich aber dann doch dagegen entschieden. Daher der Bodenfilter. 

Ich werde, wenn der Boden dies zulässt, möglichst steile Wände machen. Möchte aber nicht mauern. Sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, da wir Lehm-/Mergelboden haben.

Wie viele Rückläufe sollte ich denn vorsehen? Bin mir da nicht sicher.
2 oder lieber 3?

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



jora schrieb:


> Wie viele Rückläufe sollte ich denn vorsehen? Bin mir da nicht sicher.
> 2 oder lieber 3?



Am besten 4. Also 3 in Betrieb und einer zur Reserve.

Vergess den Überlauf nicht (Ich hab einen Kombi-Zu/Ablauf, kann mich entscheiden zwischen Überlauf oder Filterzulauf)


----------



## jora (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Uwe.

ok, dann also 3.

Das mit dem Überlauf wollte ich am Filter regeln. Ich habe im Netz mal eine Überlaufkonstuktion gesehen, die ich sehr gut fand. Hierbei wurde an einem der Bodenabläufe ein Steigrohr installiert, der das überschüssige Wasser direkt in den Kanal ableitet.


----------



## Oliver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo jora,



jora schrieb:


> .... überschüssige Wasser direkt in den Kanal ableitet.



In welchen Kanal?
Denk daran das du kein Wasser direkt in die Kanalisation leiten darfst. Das gäbe Ärger mit dem örtlichen Wasserversorger.


----------



## Gredi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



jora schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe.
> 
> ok, dann also 3.
> 
> Das mit dem Überlauf wollte ich am Filter regeln. Ich habe im Netz mal eine Überlaufkonstuktion gesehen, die ich sehr gut fand. Hierbei wurde an einem der Bodenabläufe ein Steigrohr installiert, der das überschüssige Wasser direkt in den Kanal ableitet.



Hallo Jörg,

den Überlauf kannst du von deinen Trommler übernehmen lassen.

Setze den TF so, dass die Schmutzrinne den leicht erhöhten Wasserstand abbildet ...ales was darüber geht schafft es dann in die Rinne


----------



## jora (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Gerd,

danke für den Tipp.
Aber der TF steht doch ca. 20 cm über der Wasserlinie oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Gredi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



jora schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> danke für den Tipp.
> Aber der TF steht doch ca. 20 cm über der Wasserlinie oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler?



Jupppp

...die Oberkante des Trommler-Gehäuses sollte Lt. Sprick 18cm, bei mir sind es 15cm, über dem Wasserspiegel sein. 

Wenn du den TF hast, messe einfach von der Oberkante des Gehäuses auf die Oberkante der Schmutzrinne. Dann hast du die Höhe des max. Wasserspiegels.

Um die max. Fläche des Siebes zu nutzen kannst du, so wie ich, das Standrohr der Abflussrinne ein paar Zentimeter herausziehen. Was im Gegenzug auch wieder das Maß des Max. Wasserstands erhöht.

Damit steht bei mir der Normale Wasserstand (normal, ist bei mir voll - Aufgrund der Nachspeisung) 1cm unter der Schmutzrinne. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, plumpst in die Rinne.


Aber mach dich nicht verrückt, das Teil von Sprick ist echt flexibel.


PS: ad Sammelkammer.
wäre bestimmt Chic wenn du den TF über ein 160er T-Stück anschließt. Dann hättest du später auch die Möglichkeit ne Tauch-UVC dort einzuführen.


----------



## jora (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo,

bei mir hat sich die letzten Tage einiges getan.

Der Baggerfahrer kam aus Termingründen schon gestern. Habe am Montag meinen Teich leergeräumt. Dieser wurde von einen GaLa Bauer erstellt, der nach eigenen Aussagen seit 15 Jahren Teiche baut. Ich habe ca. 5-6 m³ Kies aus dem Teich geschaufelt und war danach sowas von platt.

Bisher wurde nur die "Flachzone" ausgebuddelt. Aber das lässt schon erahnen, dass es ein gewaltiges Loch wird. Im Moment habe ich etwas bammel, dass ich mich damit vielleicht doch übernommen habe. Hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Wie ihr auf den Bilder sehen könnt, habe ich feinsten Mergelboden. Habe gestern mal versucht, die Wände etwas zu begradigen. Funktioniert aber nicht. Es sollte darauf eigentlich eine PEHD-Folie 2mm verlegt werden, ohne zu mauern. Nur sollte der Untergrund dafür doch etwas glatter sein. Hat hier noch jemand so einen Boden und kann mir vielleicht Tipps geben?


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Jörg.

Hast Du es mal mit nass machen und dann mit Mörtelkelle oder ähnlichem begradigen versucht?
Wir sind zum Glück beim Bau von so einer Schicht verschont geblieben.... 

Erst gestern stand irgendwo im Forum der Hinweis, dass nur die 1,02mm EPDM des einen Herstellers fischteichtauglich wäre. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21959/?q=epdm
Ich kanns leider nicht beurteilen....


----------



## jora (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Annett,

auch nass geht das mit dem begradigen leider nicht. 

@ all
Könnte man vielleicht Mineralwolle als Ausgleich nutzen? Oder Verrottet dies?
Vielleicht würde auch so eine Noppenbahn gehen, welche zum Schutz bei Mauern eingesetzt wird.

Was meint ihr?
Bin für jede Idee offen.


----------



## jora (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hat keiner eine Idee oder einen Tipp?


----------



## axel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo  Jörg 

Ich würd reichlich Teichfließ unter die Folie tun . 
Warum läßt der Boden nicht glätten ? 
Ist er so hart ?

Lg
axel


----------



## XXXSTINGRAYXXX (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Jora!


Mit Teichvlies(Schutzvlies) 500 g/m² und EPDM-Folie sollte es gehen!!! Eventuell den Vlies an den markanten Stellen doppelt legen.

Viel Erfolg!!!!


----------



## axel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Jörg 

Ich hab noch was beim googeln nach Mergel entdeckt .
Das würd ich mir noch überlegen ob Du die steilen Wände  bei der Tiefe nicht besser befestigst . Dann sind auch die Wände glatt .

http://www.teichforum.org/vb/showthread.php?p=125941

Lg
axel


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

*hüstel*

Axel, das kennt Jörg sicherlich schon - ist doch sein eigenes Thema......  

@Jörg
Evtl. Kaninchendraht auf die Oberfläche nageln und dann mit Mörtel abwerfen + glätten?
Sicherlich aufwändig, aber eh es später Ärger gibt....


----------



## jora (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



Annett schrieb:


> Evtl. Kaninchendraht auf die Oberfläche nageln und dann mit Mörtel abwerfen + glätten?
> Sicherlich aufwändig, aber eh es später Ärger gibt....



Das werde ich die Tage mal versuchen. 

Ich habe mittlerweile ein neues Problem. Die Firma, die mir den Teich mit PEHD Folie (2mm) auslegen wollte hat mir am Donnerstag abgesagt. Aufgrund von Terminverschiebungen haben die erst in ca. 4 Wochen wieder Zeit.

Bin also auf der Suche nach einem Folienschweißer, welcher mir die Folie faltenfrei einsetzt und der kurzfristig Zeit hat.

Habe am Samstag einen Teichbauer da gehabt. Der meinte, dass ich das mauern muss. Das wäre nicht nur vom Zeitaufwand sondern auch vom finanziellen Aufwand ärgerlich. Hatte auch schon an Spritzbeton gedacht. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob sowas teuer ist?

Steht irgendwie unter keinem guten Stern der Umbau. Bin derzeit etwas down.


----------



## Gredi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



jora schrieb:


> Bin also auf der Suche nach einem Folienschweißer, welcher mir die Folie faltenfrei einsetzt und der kurzfristig Zeit hat..



Von denen, hab ich nur gutes gehört http://www.teichbau-koi.de/ 
Rechne mal so ca. 15,- € komplett pro qm, also Material und verlegen. 

Sind auch garnicht so weit weg von Dir


----------



## jora (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Ja, danke für den Link.
Die Firma kenne ich. Hab mich auch schon mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt.

Ich werd aber um das Verputzen/Glätten der Wände nicht herum kommen.


----------



## Gredi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Du, geht das nicht mit diesem Lehmputz ...der Vater meiner Frau hat damals sein Gewöbe damit verputzt.

Den Lehm gibt es in Säcken und wird wie Gips angemacht. Ich denke mal, wenn du deine Baugrube anfeucht wir das schon funzen

Iich gehöre aber nicht zu den 3 von der Baustelle ...is nu ma son Gedanke


----------



## Gredi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Jörg,

hast du eigentlich schon mal daran gedacht, den Teich aus HD-PE Platten schweisen zu lassen.

Du würdest 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe erschlagen.

Schau mal hier  http://www.medekoi.de/cms/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=54


----------



## jora (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



Gredi schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> hast du eigentlich schon mal daran gedacht, den Teich aus HD-PE Platten schweisen zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gerd,

daran gedacht habe ich schon. Aber ist das nicht super teuer?
Wer macht sowas?
Bei deinem Link konnte ich leider nichts finden.


----------



## Gredi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Jörg,

ich habe es dir mal rausgesucht ....

"Planung der Filtertechnik, Detaillösungen und die Unterstützung der beauftragten Fachfirma für die Teichausführung in PE wurde von der Fa. Aqua-Society-Engineering GmbH ausgeführt."

Gibt es denn was neues bei Dir ???


----------



## jora (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Gerd,

habe die letzten Tage einige Angebote eingeholt.
Unter anderem auch ein Angebot für PEHD-Platten, die dann mit Magerbeton hinterfüllt werden. Allerdings ziemlich teuer. Auch mauern liegt doch deutlich über meinem Budget.

Habe heute mal versucht, eine kleine Stelle anzuputzen. Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Brauche ich natürlich jede Menge Material und ist auch ziemlich zeitaufwendig.

Frage an die Profis:
Habe den Mörtel einfach auf den Untergrund geschmissen und glatt gestrichen. Sollte ich da noch eine Matte oder ähnliche mit einarbeiten?
Falls ja, was sollte ich da nehmen?


----------



## gemag (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



jora schrieb:


> Brauche ich natürlich jede Menge Material und ist auch ziemlich zeitaufwendig.
> 
> Frage an die Profis:
> Habe den Mörtel einfach auf den Untergrund geschmissen und glatt gestrichen. Sollte ich da noch eine Matte oder ähnliche mit einarbeiten?
> Falls ja, was sollte ich da nehmen?



Warum machst du dir die Arbeit?
Die Firma welche dir die Folie einlegt wird eh Vlies reinlegen das gibt es in vielen Stärken je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit.
Oder willst du unbedingt ganz glatte Wände und wenn warum? Wenn du eh schreibst dein Budget ist eine grenze gesetzt!


----------



## newbee (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Jörg

bin zwar keiner der spezialisten, aber ich würde auf den Untergrund zuerst Kanichen Gitter tun und dann Verputzen.

So würde ich es zumindest machen.


----------



## jora (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



gemag schrieb:


> Warum machst du dir die Arbeit?
> Die Firma welche dir die Folie einlegt wird eh Vlies reinlegen das gibt es in vielen Stärken je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit.
> Oder willst du unbedingt ganz glatte Wände und wenn warum? Wenn du eh schreibst dein Budget ist eine grenze gesetzt!



So war es auch geplant.
Nur haben wir so ein besch.... Mergelboden, dass ein Verlegen der Folie auf diesem Untergrund nicht möglich ist. Schau dir mal meine Bilder an.

Ich habe teilweise 20 cm Höhenunterschied.




> bin zwar keiner der spezialisten, aber ich würde auf den Untergrund zuerst Kanichen Gitter tun und dann Verputzen.



Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich dann noch an den Untergrund komme, da es teilweise doch deutliche Höhenunterschiede gibt.
Wird der Draht vorher mit etwas befestigt?


----------



## jora (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hier nochmal zwei Fotos, damit ihr nochmal das Dilemma sehen könnt.


----------



## gemag (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hab mir die Bilder zwar angesehen nur seh ich da keine 20 cm unterschied.
Aber auch diese mit Beton auszugleichen wird nicht so einfach sein du könntest auch Lehm nehmen wenn ihr welchen habt!
ich hatte größere Löcher bei mir mit feuchter Erde ausgefüllt und vorm austrocknen geschützt bis die Folie verlegt wurde!


----------



## gemag (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Auf denn Fotos sieht es doch gar nicht so schlimm aus!


----------



## jora (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



gemag schrieb:


> Auf denn Fotos sieht es doch gar nicht so schlimm aus!



Das täuscht. Glaub es mir.
Lehm habe ich nicht, daher die gewählte Variante.


----------



## simon (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

hallo jörg
du solltest vieleicht erst die löcher zuputzen   anschliesend  ein  netz,kannichendraht  oder ne estricjmatte  anstellen  und alles verputzen
gruss simon


----------



## jora (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*



simon schrieb:


> hallo jörg
> du solltest vieleicht erst die löcher zuputzen   anschliesend  ein  netz,kannichendraht  oder ne estricjmatte  anstellen  und alles verputzen
> gruss simon



Hallo Simon,

danke, werde ich versuchen. Muss man die Matte irgendwie befestigen?


----------



## simon (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

hallo jörg
ich weiss nicht wirklich wie du das befestigen willst
vieleicht kannichen draht in form biegen  und mit paar l-nägeln im erdreich anstecken bis du es verputzt hast
eigentlich würde es langen die löcher zu verputzen und mit ner stahlbürste das erdreich zu glätten bis du das vlies einlegst und anschliesend die folie,denn nach dem befüllen wird es so oder so stabil sein.
du hast ja einen gewachsenen boden dort der keine hohlräume aufweist und ohne die hohlräume kann nichts absacken oder nachgeben.
es sollte nur ein stabiles vlies sein um die folie vor scharfkantigen steinen zu schützen
gruss simon


----------



## Gredi (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Jörg,

du tust mir richtig Leid.

Sprich doch mal mit einem Gipser ...die haben doch solche Spritzen mit denen die den Gips an Wand befördern.

Vielleicht geht das ja ....

Und da der Gips ja später unter der Folie ist, kann nichts mehr anbrennen ...oder ...wie gesagt bin nicht vom Fsch und möchte hier einfach ein Brainstorming betreiben.


----------



## simon (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

hallo
bitte kein gips  der verfault mit der zeit
gruss simon


----------



## jora (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo,

danke für eure Hilfe/Anteilnahme. 

Ich werde die Wände nun verputzen. Das Material bestelle ich nächste Woche, damit ich am Wochenende starten kann.

Als Abschluss werde ich oben eine Reihe Betonschalensteine setzen.
Hoffe, dass das so klappt wie geplant.

Hätte ich das alles vorher gewusst, dann wäre der Teich so geblieben wie er war. Aber vielleicht geht es jetzt ohne Probleme weiter.


----------



## Gredi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Es wird langsam ernst*

Hallo Jörg,

wie schaut´s aus.

Wie weit biste denn ....


----------

